# Fixing slot car window posts?



## WiseWorm (Jul 14, 2011)

My search bar is acting...weird. guess its because i'm new :tongue: The other day after finishing up hacking an old dodge daytona, I decided to take the windows off to make a fairground stocker. Unfortunatley my shaky hands accidentally broke the window post clean off :freak: Is there any way to fix this? I have heard you can buy some sort of kit or somthing? thanks.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Check Bill Hall's, This week in Model Murdering thread. He is a master at repairs that most others would consider junk.Lots of great info and pictures.
>Tom<


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I've done hundreds*

Your very kind Tom!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=23

I guess you could start here. It's somewhat detailed and fairly cohesive. There's plenty of A pillar work all through the thread. Good luck!


----------



## WiseWorm (Jul 14, 2011)

yes this is what i was looking for! thank you. now i need to buy some goop


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WW, You'll have to make it yourself.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

If you still have the old pillars you might be able to salvage them with the help of some evergreen strip styrene and one of the weld type adhesives. I didn't check Mr. Halls advice so I don't know if he included anything like what I suggested.


----------



## WiseWorm (Jul 14, 2011)

Bob, unfortunatley not. they fell on the floor. 



Bill Hall said:


> WW, You'll have to make it yourself.


Ahh. I saw another adhesive called goop somwhere else and assumed thats what it is. Do you have intructions on how to make it? Or is it a secret.

Edit: After reading more of your thread (great cars btw) I see its a body filler. Nevertheless I belive I can use it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Aurora Slotcar Goop*



WiseWorm said:


> Bob, unfortunatley not. they fell on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, the Goop we mention is a simple homemade goo- made by combining Testors liquid model cement and bits of the original color plastic(or plastic from the track itself) to create a paste that will bond to the original type plastic and if color matched will be invisible as a repair. 
The commercial product Goop ie- Household goop, Plumbers Goop, Shoe Goo etc, is merely a type of silicone rubber and totally unsuitable for body repairs and is best used as just a light adhesive.
PS- btw, Homemade Goop does take quite a while to set up fully and dry(gas out), so be advised it needs to be set aside for a day or two to fully harden.


----------



## WiseWorm (Jul 14, 2011)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Correct, the Goop we mention is a simple homemade goo- made by combining Testors liquid model cement and bits of the original color plastic(or plastic from the track itself) to create a paste that will bond to the original type plastic and if color matched will be invisible as a repair.
> The commercial product Goop ie- Household goop, Plumbers Goop, Shoe Goo etc, is merely a type of silicone rubber and totally unsuitable for body repairs and is best used as just a light adhesive.
> PS- btw, Homemade Goop does take quite a while to set up fully and dry(gas out), so be advised it needs to be set aside for a day or two to fully harden.



Funny. I just made a model the other day with the Testors model cement. thankfully I put it aside as i thought it would get some use. Saves me a trip to the store. Many thanks to all of you!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The correct Testors cement is part# 3502.


----------



## WiseWorm (Jul 14, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The correct Testors cement is part# 3502.


Mines #3521. Thank you for posting that. Mines from a older set.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

We like pics here:










The cap has a sweet brush also.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

From this visually oriented ole gas bag, thank you very much! And I am glad you DO NOT have Joez old camera. I think Honda's got it now!!  pig


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> We like pics here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Super Bee... Looks almost like a chess piece!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> Nice Super Bee... Looks almost like a chess piece!


 
Thanks - It's an old Johnny Lightning pewter collectible. They still show up on feePay now and then. I use it as a paperweight.


----------

